# your thoughts on my hvlp dilemma...



## kingcotrader (Apr 22, 2008)

so wanted to pick the brains here.. aquired a 5 stage capspray hvlp a while back after getting tired of airless bounceback, and am loving it for the the flexibility and some of the finishes i am able to lay down. however,... we use a lot of bm wb impervo which i have been able to spray nicely after a lot of thinning and xim, but i am losing considerable sheen vs the brushed areas around (spraying detailed windows/doors and brushing crown and base). so i am thinking about clearcoating with stays clear or polycrylic to bring the sheen back up and add some protection.. anbody have experience with this, or recommendations?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

How much are you thinning the paint? I saw the capspray rep at a pro show, and was led to believe that the machine could pump today's thicker paints without thinning.

Have you thought about just using plain water? Should evaporate without changing the sheen.


----------



## kingcotrader (Apr 22, 2008)

no dice, im sure it will pump almost anything but unless it is thinned and conditioned i am getting a lot of orange peel. thinning with just water results in flashing way too soon... (it is fed by warm air) its prob not recommended, but the best ratio i have used so far is 40 oz of bm wb impervo with 6 oz of water, and 6 oz of xim (NOT flotroel). so thie mix is 30% thinned. i recently did an elaborate interior side of a front door that came out beautiful.. like velvet. one coat sherwin easy sands and 3 coats impervo..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Latex finishes in a HVLP seems too difficult to find the right formula. Have you tried a airless with a fine tip and multiple coats?


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd cut the paint with a quality grade gloss acrylic, and strain it thru cup strainer prior to spray application.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ultimately the airless is probably better for spraying waterborne paints. The air from a conventional rig is going to cause a duller finish

I do like the gravity feed HVLP's because the paint automatically begins to flow when the trigger is pulled, even without air unlike a siphon feed where air is needed to draw the paint out of the cup. With paint already flowing, you need less air to transfer paint to the substrate. Less air less flashing.


----------



## kingcotrader (Apr 22, 2008)

yea i switched to a rac x ff for most of the doors etc.. but was hoping to to overcome hvlp issues.. the cutting with acrylic is not a bad idea. what would you recommend? stays clear> (benwood)?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

At the same time are you running a cup or a pot. A pot will help a little.


----------

